# hospital experiences in Bologna



## palomalou (Jun 5, 2020)

Hello folks! Does anyone have experiences with the hospitals in Bologna? Am an American multi-cancer survivor but need surveillance. Thanks!


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Can you give us a bit more information? Are you currently in Bologna or planning a trip there? Or even to move there? If you are hoping to make use of the Italian health care system, I think you're probably going to have to be enrolled in the Italian health care system - which (I think) requires you to be a resident. But someone will have more information for you if you can clarify your circumstances a bit.


----------



## palomalou (Jun 5, 2020)

It would be private at this time. Right now i am interested in patient experiences/quality. Thank you for your help. I do know about the getting into the system, visas, etc. But if the quality is not there, then moving becomes a non-issue.


----------

